# and more



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

just cos i was bored this morning, lulu is a bit sore and red as she was playing in the park and she had a tumble were she was going so fast

lulu still snoring
















and tim waiting or food lol


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

forgot one


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww lovely pics,, hope shes ok after her tumble bless her,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> aww lovely pics,, hope shes ok after her tumble bless her,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


hi yes she is ok she just runs so fast her legs dont keep up, i couldnt stop laughing she jumps up shakes and of again


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

nici said:


> hi yes she is ok she just runs so fast her legs dont keep up, i couldnt stop laughing she jumps up shakes and of again


aww bless her, she is sweet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes a gorgeous girl, great pics


----------



## Richardcross (Jun 8, 2008)

Very sweet pics


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

great pics
what a little sweetie


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

awww my gawd..ther so damn sweet...i cant get over how human like ur hairless dogs arm is in pic one pmsl...shes really nice...( i want )


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

look at her she looks well away bless  glad she's ok after her tumble, they do get into some scrapes don't they


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

griffpan said:


> look at her she looks well away bless  glad she's ok after her tumble, they do get into some scrapes don't they





Jumberlina said:


> aww lovely pics,, hope shes ok after her tumble ???





Eolabeo said:


> awww my gawd..ther so damn sweet...i cant get over how human like ur hairless dogs arm is in pic one pmsl...shes really nice...( i want )


thanks all ......yes she is fine not so pink now lol ..... yes they are human like if you was to see her she acts like a baby to, spoiled rotten me thinks


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Great Pics Nici. Funny how Cresteds seem to go nuts on grassZoom everywhere, glad to hear she is okay


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww gorgeous,,,


----------

